# I hate beans... Need good recipe



## devittjl (Jun 24, 2004)

I hate beans!!!
:grit:
Baked, refried, in soups, just about anyway!

I need some good recipes to help me learn to like beans!


----------



## Darstcreek (Apr 28, 2012)

Pinto beans smoked ham hocks  onions japolenos LOL seed them , soak beans over night , cook 5 hrs add onions peppers hocks cook a couple hrs till bean juice is thick , serve with corn bread and fried tators or fried sweet tators , of course a ice cold beer brings it all together ,, also can be made with butter beans same way !


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

You can do a similar thing with any white bean too. Ham, onions, beans..... Cook for several hours. Serve with fried potatoes. I don't like the jalepenos in them, but ham and beans are my husband's favorite meal with fried potatoes and cornbread.


----------



## TenBusyBees (Jun 15, 2011)

Have you tried lentils? Different texture and not so much of a bean-y flavor.


----------



## ai731 (Sep 11, 2007)

How about red kidney beans in beef chili? Start with something where beans aren't the main ingredient to get used to eating them.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

Why bother? If you hate beans, just don't eat them


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Kielbasa stew: Cook ( I cook a pound for this) pinto beans till tender--when near done, add a chopped onion, chopped green pepper, quart of tomatoes with juice & sliced kielbasa or little smokies or whatever sausage you have on hand. For kielbasa or loose sausage brown first. Use as much as you like. Season with garlic, hot pepper & salt & pepper to taste & cook till sauce is a little thick & creamy.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

devittjl said:


> I hate beans!!!
> :grit:
> Baked, refried, in soups, just about anyway!
> 
> I need some good recipes to help me learn to like beans!


open a can of pintos, red kidneys or something of that nature... add a pint of salsa, top with sourcream and/or shredded cheddar and some tortilla chips to scoop them up with.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

How about bean burgers?

Black Bean Burgers | Annie's Eats

(Google 'bean burgers' for countless other recipes.)


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Darstcreek said:


> Pinto beans smoked ham hocks onions japolenos LOL seed them , soak beans over night , cook 5 hrs add onions peppers hocks cook a couple hrs till bean juice is thick , serve with corn bread and fried tators or fried sweet tators , of course a ice cold beer brings it all together ,, also can be made with butter beans same way !


When's Supper?????? yummmmm

I guess I'm an odd-ball....I've never met a bean that I didn't like!


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

Barracho Beans

2 lbs dried beans
Chicken or beef stock
Â½ lb. smoked bacon
1 pound hamburger
1 diced onion
2 or 3 heaping tablespoons chopped garlic
3 stalks diced celery
1 diced red or yellow bell pepper
4 finely diced fresh jalapenos
2 cans chopped green chilies
1 can diced tomatoes
1 bunch chopped cilantro
1 bottle beer
Salt
Pepper
Chili powder
Cumin
Garlic powder
Ground ginger

Chop bacon into small pieces and sautÃ© in large pan until crispy. If there is a lot of rendered bacon grease, drain some of it and save for another use, but be sure to leave a few tablespoons of bacon grease in the pan for flavor. 

Add the hamburger to the pan and brown the meat. Towards the end of browning, add the onion, garlic, celery, and bell pepper and cook until the vegetables are crisp/tender. 

Cover the beans with water or a combination of chicken or beef stock and water. Bring to a boil and simmer the beans for several hours, watching to make sure there is enough liquid to cover the beans as they absorb the liquid. Once the beans are tender, add the meat/vegetable mixture, the chilies, the tomatoes, and season to taste. The longer you simmer, the better it tastes! Often, I will use a crock pot once Iâm sure the beans arenât going to go dry. 

At the end, add the beer and cilantro and cook for 20 minutes more. 

Serve with warm cornbread. 

This recipe freezes well.


----------



## ekjns (May 31, 2002)

My nutritionist told me to add a can of black beans and liquid to a brownie mix and bake and said I would love it but I have not tried it yet.


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

ekjns said:


> My nutritionist told me to add a can of black beans and liquid to a brownie mix and bake and said I would love it but I have not tried it yet.


I've done this -- I liquified the beans + their liquid in the blender before adding it to the brownie mix. It was ok, just a little different than regular brownies. I don't know if anyone who didn't know what it was would even notice.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Look for a simple cassoulet recipe. It is delicieux.  Google it and find one that is simple and uses something like chicken for the meat. You'll not regret it.
Something like this, Chicken Cassoulet Recipe | MyRecipes.com
There are many recipes for this dish. Find one you feel comfortable with and do it. It is not suppose to be complicated. Cassoulet is poor country folk food. Yeah, I know,  the best kind of food. 

ETA
Oh, and serve it with some really good bread. Mmmm


----------



## Mooselover (May 4, 2009)

i've tried really hard to like red beans but for some reason the only way i like them is in canned chili. tried'em in homemade chili but for some reason didn't like'em. maybe it's because canned chili is full of stuff that ain't good for ya.

you may wanna try black-eyed peas??? is it a bean or a pea? 


found this recipe on thrifty-fun but i'm not that brave yet.....


Pinto Bean Pie 
You might not believe this recipe but it is real and it works. It looks and taste a lot like pecan pie. 
Ingredients:
â¢	1 1/2 cup sugar 
â¢	1 tsp. allspice 
â¢	1 tsp. cinnamon 
â¢	1 tsp. nutmeg 
â¢	1 tsp. vanilla 
â¢	1 1/2 cups of mashed pinto beans 
â¢	1 egg beaten plus 2 egg yolks beaten. 
Directions:
Mash beans until they are completely mashed. Combine sugar, spices, add beans, egg, egg yolks and mix. Bake at 350 degrees F. in a pie shell for 1 hour 10 minutes. 
If you like, you can add 1/2 cup coconut. 
It sounds so strange it took me a long time before I was brave enough to try it but I was pleasantly surprised. You might be too. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi devittjl Here a breaky that is very nice once in a while, My take on a Tex/Mex of eggs in bean, this is a hearty breaky meal that keep you going for hours, and yes you can cut back a bit on the chillies.


Mountain Micks Poached Eggs in Spicy Pork & Beans
Â© Mountain Mick Blake The Mountain Griller Baree Â© 1987 
500g pork belly cut in 2cm wide stripes and then diced up
1 large onion diced
1 red capsicum [pepper] diced
1 Â½ tbsp cumin powder
Â½ tbsp coriander powder
2 cloves garlic crushed
2 tbsp sweet paprika
1 cup slice jalapeno chillies
3 tbsp tomato paste
1 cup tomato sauce [ketchup]
2 cups stock chicken
500g can red kidney beans
little oil for frying about 2 tbsp

First fry pork until golden brown now add onions & jalapeno and all dry spices fry for a minute or 2, now add red capsicum, garlic crushed, tomato sauce & paste, fry for 5 minute, now add red kidney beans, and enough stock to make a thick sauce for your eggs to sit in and poach in this spicy pork and bean mix, I make a little well in the mix for each egg to sit in and put a lit on the fry pan and let cook, serve with toasted sour dough bread, enjoy MM


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

devittjl said:


> I hate beans!!!
> :grit:
> Baked, refried, in soups, just about anyway!
> 
> I need some good recipes to help me learn to like beans!


John,
look up the nutritional info on black beans and then if you are inspired, my hubby was...try this one..easy for you to fix and...awesome for your health. Men benefit greatly from consuming black beans. I began making all kinds of dishes with them. The reason you should eat black beans is because for men, they are especially good for you!

This is the easiest way to make this at first to try it.

Southwestern Chicken (a dish I made up) 

Take a can of black beans, drain liquid and spoon beans into a baking dish. Put freshly cut cilantro, crushed garlic, salt and pepper over it. Then top that with fresh chicken breasts. Pour or spoon salsa right on top of the chicken breasts and top with shredded cheddar cheese. Bake this covered at 350, measure the temp of the chicken breast to be 165 or 170. Then you know it is done..try it. 

Or as a breakfast

Place drained black beans in a pan on the stove on a low setting, add cumin, salt, pepper, cilantro, spinach, onions and garlic then cook for a while on a low setting below medium. Once what you added is tender, dish up some on a plate, top with an over easy egg, pour over hot green chili, and sprinkle cheese over the top...this is a version of Juevos Rancheros. Hubby enjoys salsa and sour cream on the side.

Hubby got onto eating black beans every day, working out and drinking kefir milk every morning in a fruit smoothie. 

He is the best shape of his life!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

My kids don't care for beans, so when I mix up meatloaf or meatballs, I puree them, or use a potato masher and add to the mix. They can also be pureed with liquid and added to soups, stews and sauces.


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

If you take just about any bean recipe and put the rinsed, unsoaked beans along with the rest of the ingredients in a pressure cooker at 10 lbs pressure for 30 minutes, you end up with a delicious dish with firm, unmushy beans. 

Beans are worth learning to like and it's often just the mushy texture that people don't like.

I love beans any way I can get them. They're my favorite food!


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

Try to sweeten up your beans some.

Heres what we like , choose your variety of dry beans and soak the night before.

Even the kids likes these:

Cooks.com - Recipe - Maine Saturday Night Baked Beans :thumb:


----------



## Felicity (Dec 19, 2010)

This recipe has 4 kinds of beans in it but there are alot of other
ingredients also to offset that. Best thing is everything is
put into a crockpot, saving you time.

BAKED BEANS

1 lb hamburger, browned and drained
1 pkg of bacon, cooked, drained and chopped
3 cans of pork and beans
1 can of black beans, drained
1 can of pinto beans, drained
1 can of kidney beans, drained
1 cup of ketchup
1 TB of mustard
1 TB chili powder
1 cup chopped green pepper
1 cup chopped onion
2 or 3 chopped jalepenos
1/2 cup BBQ sauce
1/4 cup brown sugar

Add all ingredients to crockpot for 2 hrs.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

These are great: Walking to Turkey: Linguist Beans

Last time I made them, I did as it says to put in the soaked beans and cooked them with the meat and everything, but I found that they gave me gas. So I will go back to my method, which is to boil the beans and discard that water, then put them in with the other stuff. No gas then! No need to toot!


----------



## Mooselover (May 4, 2009)

snoozy...i read somewhere that if you add a little baking soda (or was it vinegar?) during the soaking process it decreases the toot'n. i haven't tried either (only cause i forget to) but i know that when i increased by bean intake (slowly,,i might add) i was much less tootie. maybe someone else can tell us whether it's folklore or not?


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

You hate beans? How old are you? Were you born this way? Been eating beans since I could eat solid food. Here is one of my favorite ways to eat them. Buy a can of RANCH STYLE BEANS ( that is the brand name) Use the original. A pound of market sausage. Iron Skillet. Now cook the sausage till it is crumbled and no pink is showing. Drain off the grease. Dump the can of beans in the skillet with the meat. When the beans stat to warm up mash them (refry). Stir up while smashing. Get you a good warm tortilla and roll you a burrito. (call them wraps now) Personally I ad sage to my suasage when I cook it down. I like sage. The BBQ flavor of the Ranch Style Beans and the market sausage just seem to go well together. Hope you over come your fobia.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

Mooselover said:


> snoozy...i read somewhere that if you add a little baking soda (or was it vinegar?) during the soaking process it decreases the toot'n. i haven't tried either (only cause i forget to) but i know that when i increased by bean intake (slowly,,i might add) i was much less tootie. maybe someone else can tell us whether it's folklore or not?


I guess that's where the word patootie comes from! ound:

Normally, it is never a problem (I eat lots of lentils and beans), but I always boil in fresh water (not the soaking water) and then toss that water, too, and finish cooking with more fresh water.


----------



## Mooselover (May 4, 2009)

snoozy...can you break down the methods you use for your bean cook'n? i've only ever known the soak method but sounds like i'd like your method better. moose-thanks~ML


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

I soak beans overnight, then pour off that soaking water. Bring the beans to a boil with fresh water, skim off any scum that comes up, and after a bit (how long? I don't know... 10 minutes? 20? 30?), dump that water and add fresh water and continue to cook till done or finish the recipe as usual. Main thing is to pour off the soaking water and pour off the first boiling water. All the tooties go down the drain with it!


----------

